# Galaxy S3 Handsfree in Touchwiz Android 4.2.2 works Not on CM11



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Like the title say, I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 that had Touchwiz installed on it, I checked the version and it was Android 4.2.2

I paire it to my car's bluetooth and I was able to make a call and hear it through the car speakers.

Flashed almost all kinds of CyanogenMod ROMs CM11, CM10, and CM 9.1 and also latest nightlies (tried many of them), nothing would make the call sound on my car speakers. The phone and the car paired correctly and I tried allowing the car to download the phonebook and another time not allowing it. Both had the same result, no call audio can be heard incoming or outgoing.

So apparently, there is something buggy about the CyanogenMod's bluetooth. I also had the exact same issue on my Galaxy S2 i9100

Any insight on this? any possible fixes or am I stuck running the ugly Touchwiz on the S3??

My car is a 2011 BMW 328i

Please help.


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

OK, had no choice but to install stock ROM 4.3 (Touchwiz) on the S3, and I got bluetooth to work with my car. So it's a CyanogenMod issue. Something about the bluetooth driver/stack!

I can barely look at the stupid and childesh Touchwiz interface!


----------



## tapin4par (Mar 8, 2013)

Install Kitkat launcher over the Touchwiz if you want to get rid of the Touchwiz look.


----------

